# Some Fun With Special Forces



## Sukerkin (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yf0R7n02owM]http://youtu.be/yf0R7n02owM[/video]

I must attend any future classes this fellow gives ... that finger clicking move is something I'd quite like to learn .


----------



## Takai (Aug 25, 2013)

Oy Vei.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll join.


----------



## Lone Wolf (May 30, 2014)

Right guys, important question:
At the beginning of the video where he 'grows' his beard do you think he was clever enough to grow the beard first, shoot the whole thing then shave it and shoot the beginning or do you think he shot the first part then waited to grow a beard?


----------

